# Phragmites australis/Schilf - Schwimmteich



## evelyn (27. Mai 2011)

Ist es gefährlich diese Pflanze anzusetzen aufgrund der Ausläufer?
Wer hat bitte Erfahrung?

LG Evelyn - DANKE!


----------



## wp-3d (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*



evelyn schrieb:


> Ist es gefährlich diese Pflanze anzusetzen aufgrund der Ausläufer?
> Wer hat bitte Erfahrung?
> 
> LG Evelyn - DANKE!





Hi Evelyn,


ja er ist für die Folie gefährlich.

ich habe den sehr dekorativen Phragmites australis ´Variegatus´ hellgrün mit gelben Streifen.
Er wird bei mir über 2m und ist ein idealer Sichtschutz.

Leider hatte er in den letzte Jahren mit seinen mehr als Daumen dicken Rhizomen  immer einen Weg durch die Schweißnähte der Folie gefunden.

Trotz dem werde ich auf diese dekorative und sehr nährstoffzehrende Pflanze nicht verzichten.

Sie stehen jetzt in einen vom IBC abgetrennten Oberteil auf Steine erhöht im Teich.

Die beste Möglichkeit bei dir im Schwimmteich ist eine min. 2-3mm Folie vom Dachdecker,
großflächig im Pflanzenbereich ohne Falten und im Uferbereich mit einer Rundung nach oben gelegt.

In den Tiefen/Schwimmbereich würde ihn ihn ungehindert hinein wachsen lassen dort richtet er keinen Schaden an. 
Die Rhizome wachsen dann, wenn kein Hindernis immer waagerecht und senkrecht.


.


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Moin,

Werner hat ja schon das Wichtigste geschrieben.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre die Pflanze in einen Topf/Eimer zu pflanzen, der tunlichst keine Löcher haben darf und somit der Pflanze keine Möglichkeit gibt, sich über Ausläufer zu vermehren! Diesen kannst Du dann in der Sumpfzone versenken...so habe ich das selbst bei mir am Teich gemacht mit ein paar Pflanzen, die sonst auch zur Plage werden, bzw die Folie zerstören können!

Schreib mal wie Du dich entschieden hast...und evtl wie sich das ganze im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt wenns soweit ist 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## wp-3d (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Hi Daniel,

auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten.

In einem geschlossenen Behälter sind sie eingeengt Kümmerwuchs (Bonsai) 
und können nicht viel zur Wasserreinigung beitragen.

Am Ende sprengen sie den Behälter und dann geht der Spass richtig los.

In einem schön eingewachsenen Teich die Rhizome entfernen ist nicht lustig.

Taste deinen Behälter ab und zu ab wenn sich Beulen bilden wird es Zeit sich nach einen größeren umzusehen.


.


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Das ist richtig! Ich schaue schon immer im Herbst oder Frühjahr, je nachdem wie ich meinen "Teichputz" mache nach den Behältnissen, wenn es Not tut, kommen die Pflanzen aus den Kübeln auch raus und werden geteilt, und nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was vorher in den Kübeln war kommt wieder zurück, mit frischem Substrat, nachdem der Eimer auf Löcher überprüft wurde 

Da ist immer starke Vorsicht geboten....im Zweifelsfall eher auf diese Pflanzen verzichten!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Liebe Teichfreunde,
Einer richtig kräftigen Folie kann das Schilf nichts anhaben:
Ich hab seit Jahren DIREKT neben dem Teichrand das __ Pfahlrohr _Arundo donax_ sitzen 
und verwende gartenseitig dafür und für Bambusse mit leptomorphen Rhizomen (die wachsen sonst sogar durch Mauerwerk!) 
die Teichfolie aus 2,5 mm HD-PE.

Ich würde es aber aus anderen Gründen nicht in den Teich setzen.
Selbst große Teiche schauen mit einem 2...3 m-Röhricht wie eine Pfütze aus, während 1,5 m-"Schilf" optisch vergrößert.
Die Lösung mit den jährlich zu kontrollierenden Pflanzkübeln ist nur für Fleißige und scheidet für mich aus:
Gerade _Phragmites australis_ kann sich auch INNERHALB eines Jahres gewaltig vermehren
und haut durch lange auch schimmende Ausleger aus dem Küberl ab,
wenn man da nicht ständig dahinter ist
und aussamen tut´s auch! 

Ich würde __ Rohrkolben _Typha_ empfehlen, die es im Handel in allen Größen gibt.
(Die weiss panaschierte Form ist hübsch, aber nicht sehr wüchsig.)


----------



## wp-3d (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Hi Schwarzer Peter

in einigen Punkten sind wir uns einig 
Bei meiner 3mm Folie ging nichts durch nur irgendwann hatten die Biester eine Schweißnaht gefunden und bewirkte das täglich das Wasser bis zur Schadstelle absickerte.

Der von mir erwähnte Phragmites australis ´Variegatus´ schaffte es in 10 Jahren auf eine erstaunliche Größe von ca. 2,3m, allgemein wird eine Wuchshöhe von 1,5 -max.2m angegeben.
So mit ein sehr schöner Sichtschutz, der sich bei mir noch nie ausgesät hat 

Phragmites australis ´Variegatus´  
1. Bild: in der Mitte    2. Bild: am linken Rand


 




.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*



wp-3d schrieb:


> ... irgendwann hatten die Biester eine Schweißnaht gefunden und bewirkte das täglich das Wasser bis zur Schadstelle absickerte.


Ok Werner,
DAS erklärt deine Vorsicht!

Interessant, dass sich das_ Phragmites australis ´Variegatus´_ nicht aussäht, 
denn davor würde ich mich fürchten: 
Ich hatte mal in jugendlichem Leichtsinn das Drüsige __ Springkraut (Impatiens glandulifera) eingesetzt
und war in der Folge 3 Jahre lang mit der Ausrottung beschäftigt! 

Für kleinere Teiche bis 50  m² wird´s aber besser sein, 
wenn das Röhricht (woraus es auch immer bestehen mag) 
im Teich NICHT 2,30 m hoch wird und man den Sichtschutz am Zaun vornimmt.

P.S.: Schöner Teich - Kompliment!


----------



## wp-3d (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> P.S.: Schöner Teich - Kompliment!





Hi Schwarzer Peter,

das war er einmal, der 30 Jahre alte kleine Teich.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/22

Letztes Jahr nach dem Rhizom-dessaster wurde er getunt
tiefer, breiter und neue Folie. 

Die höchsten Stengel waren nach 10 Jahren max. 2,3m, im Schnitt war die Planze ca. 2,1m.

Hier noch zwei aktuelle Bilder, wie man sehen kann ist der Phragmites australis ´Variegatus´
wieder im Teich.

im Moment sind die höchsten Blattspitzen ca.1.7m
   


.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Hi Werner,
tiefer und breiter ist IMMER gut! 
(Beim Teich zumindest!  )

Ist das da rechts hinten eine Fargesia?
Hast du da keine Angst um die Folie, auch wenn das ein horstbildender Bambus ist?


----------



## wp-3d (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*



der schwarze peter schrieb:


> Ist das da rechts hinten eine Fargesia?




ja,

bei Fargesien kann ich die Ausbreitung oberirdisch beobachten und frühzeitig abstechen (abhacken).

In meinem Fall sehe ich kein Problem,
der Teich wurde nicht nur tiefer gegraben, 
er wurde auch durch einen mit Beton vergossenen Rand aus Schalsteinen 
breiter und da durch um ca. 20 cm höher.


.


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Hallo Peter.

Du bezweifelst, dass __ Schilfrohr eine Folie durchlöchert?
Dann klick bitte mal auf das grün unterlegte Wort Schilfrohr und schau Dir die Bilder im Lexikon dazu an. Aus diesem Grund habe ich nicht ein Pflänzchen davon im Teich...


----------



## evelyn (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Guten Morgen, vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Auskünfte!

Ich werde __ Rohrkolben setzen!

Das ist mir dann doch zu "heiß"...

LG Evelyn


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Hi Annett,
du hast mich mißverstanden:
Ich bezweifle, dass __ Schilfrohr eine RICHTIG KRÄFTIGE Folie durchlöchert; 
wer jedoch statt dessen ein Einkaufssackerl eingräbt und das Teich nennt, 
darf sich nicht wundern, wenn sich die Natur darüber kaputtlacht 
und daraus zackig ein Sieb macht. 

Mit meinem 2,5 mm HD-PE sperr ich selbst Phyllostachis ein
und gegen den ist Phragmites australis ein Waisenknabe. 

Fazit:
Man kann überall sparen, 
nur bei der Folie sollte man das nicht tun.


P.S.: Guter Link mit dem Schilfrohr - besonders gefalllen hat mir das mit den 20 m-Auslegern;
hab schon mit eigenen Augen gesehen, 
wie dadurch ein mittelgroßer Teich binnen nur 1 Jahr zur sumpfigen Wiese wurde!


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Hallo Peter.

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass "2,5 mm HD-PE" hier nicht gerade der Teichbaustandard ist??
Irgendwie graust es mir immer, wenn ich solche allgemein gehaltenen Empfehlungen an User lese... in 3 Jahren stehen die dann da mit den Löchern im Teich. Dabei haben sie sich ja exakt an die Empfehlungen im Forum gehalten. 

Und was die abgebildete Folie angeht, so bin ich zwar aktuell überfragt, wie dick diese tatsächlich war, könnte das aber noch in Erfahrung bringen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Roland NICHT eine extrem dünne Silo- oder "Einkaufssackerl"-Folie eingegraben hat. Was sollen diese indirekten Unterstellungen bewirken?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5164

Habs doch noch gefunden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7
Klingt nach einem Standardbau, wie er hier im Forum sehr häufig ist. 
1mm EPDM mit 2 x 400 g Vlies ist also bei Dir ein "Einkaufssackerl"? Nur gut, dass die in D wesentlich dünner und leichter sind.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phragmites australis/ Schilf - Schwimmteich*

Hi Annett!
Meine Empfehlung war definitiv NICHT "allgemein gehalten", 
sondern lautete: "RICHTIG KRÄFTIGE Folie" und konkret "2,5 mm HD-PE".
Das war eher gegen die _"Soll-ich-die-0,25-mm-PVC-Folie-verwenden-oder-doch-die-teure-0,5-mm?"-_Leute gemünzt:
Seltsamerweise sind manche (erstaunlich viele!) Leute bereit, tausende Euro für Pumpen, Filter usw. auszugeben, 
aber haben das verbuddelt, was der nette Herr im Baumarkt empfohlen hat.
Insofern sollte das eine Spitze gegen die PVC-Folien sein, die immer noch viele verwenden, 
weil die in vielen Farbven erhältlich, schön geschmeidig
und leicht verarbeit- und verklebbar ist (Quellschweissmittel).

EPDM ist zwar unfassbar elastisch, jedoch auch recht weich:
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da das Schilf durchwächst,
aber genau darum hab ich´s ja auch nicht empfohlen.

Warum HD-PE nicht Teichbaustandard ist, ist relativ klar:
Es ist sehr steif und nur in schwarz (vielleicht braun?) erhältlich,
die Rolle trägt man nicht selbst in den Garten (hab 680 kg verlegt),
man kann´s nicht selber verkleben oder verschweissen,
aber das muss man auch nicht - denn das macht die Verlegefirma:
Meine Folie hat vor ca. 6 Jahren 5 €/m² gekostet 
-  verarbeitet.


----------

